# Need help with shampoo



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

So I did a search for past threads about shampoo and found one from 2006 in which people said they loved Pantene Pro V Ice Shine shampoo and conditioner. I went to buy some today and found out that Pantene no longer makes it! :thmbdn: 

So what shampoo and conditioner does everyone like now? I need something different for Gracie. Her adult coat came in a bit curly, and she tangles more easily even in a shorter cut. I'm guessing a change in shampoo will help.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm on the hunt for a new one too. Cosy seems allergic to Pure Paws so I'm going to try something new and maybe back to the old tried and true Bio Groom products.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I've been trying the Pure Paws Reconstruct that came in our goodie bag from Nationals and it hasn't given me the look I want.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I still love TropicClean for white coats, Deb. Here's the link to it. Awapuhi - Whitening Shampoo.
I don't think it has any harsh whitener. It's very gentle -- has I believe all organic and plant ingredients. I have many allergies to things in human shampoos and I'm fine with this one on Tyler. His coat is soft, white, clean and smells great and it isn't expensive. I got it in Unleashed and Petco.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm a fan of Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been using Nature's Specialties products for several years. I have tried several other brands but keep going back to NS. The Plum Silky shampoo is amazing, as is the Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe conditioner. The Plumtastic conditioner is also nice for a lighter conditioner.

I plan on giving the Tropiclean Awapuhi shampoo a try, though.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am liking the CC Spectrum 10 Shampoo and Conditioner. I have a number of shampoos that I use, this one seem to not be heavy and leave the coat quite manageable. 

I have a few others I use and switch off between, but this is a current favorite.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

jmm said:


> I'm a fan of Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner.


I also really like CC Spectrum 10:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have several brands and use them all. Tink usually gets Tropiclean because I buy the one that has conditioner in it.....that way his bath takes less time, and he likes it that way. One time I bought the CC Spectrum 10 products and used them on Tink - he got way way too fluffy and looked silly, I ended up giving it away. 

I use VET shampoo and conditioner on Arch because of his allergies, but recently switched to Pure Paws with Oatmeal...Now i use the same thing on Abbey.

I use Pure Paws on Ava. ....just because :innocent::thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- One of the sample bottles of shampoo that I received at Nationals is called SAL Professional Groomer Shapmoo --Plumeria Plus. It says that it's a shampoo plus conditioner. I used the sample on Tilly and Secret and have to say that I love, love, love it. I was able to find it on-line. It is truly the most fabulous shampoo I've found in ages. I will be order some more this week.

On Lacie I use the Pure Paws Aloe and Oatmeal most of the time because of her allergies. I also got this in a sample at Nationals and hadn't used it prior to that -- but did order more from Crystal.

I loved the Patene Ice and was sad when it was discontinued. I sometimes use the regular Patene original on them, but don't like it nearly as much as I did the Ice.

For whitening (about once every 6-8 weeks) I use #1 All Systems. I've used it for years and it is my favorite whitening shampoo. Of course you can't use it too often as whitening shampoo is very drying.

I would encourage any of you to try the SAL Pulmeria Plus shampoo. It smells great and was just perfect on my 3 (all of which have ever different types of coats).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cosy said:


> I'm on the hunt for a new one too. Cosy seems allergic to Pure Paws so I'm going to try something new and maybe back to the old tried and true Bio Groom products.


Brit, I thought MiMi was allergic to Pure Paws shampoo and/or conditioner too. But soon Ray started scratching a lot too. I figured out that it was the PP detangler that caused the scratching (and ironically, more tangles.) The spray contains retinol which certainly made me itch when I first started using it. Are you using the spray on lovely Cosy?

Deb, I still haven't found a shampoo that I am mad about, but the Tropiclean for white coats and their conditioner are very good. Personally, I would avoid any Pantene, because it is so heavily perfumed. Dogs HATE perfume, it interferes with their proper sense of smell...and the smell of some commercial products just doesn't go away.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have always used Pure Paws with no real issues, but find it is always good to rotate somewhat, so I think I will try the Spectrum 10.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips. Looks like there are lots of options that have worked well for people. It's not often that someone raves about a product, so Lynn I'm definitely going to dig around in my stuff and see if I can find the sample of SAL Plumeria Plus from Nationals. I think I'll also try theTropiclean and the CC Spectrum 10. I came oh so close to buying that Tropiclean the other day when I was in a pet store, but thought, "No, I'll go ask on SM first." I'm off to another pet boutique to pick up more dog food, so I'll see what they carry. I going to give Ella her first bath tomorrow. 

Another good tip was about avoiding the heavy perfumes in some shampoo. 

I can't emphasize enough how much I have learned about Maltese from the wonderful people on SM. I have owned dogs all my life, but never had such a small bundle of fluff. They are magical and have changed my life forever.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Brit, I thought MiMi was allergic to Pure Paws shampoo and/or conditioner too. But soon Ray started scratching a lot too. I figured out that it was the PP detangler that caused the scratching (and ironically, more tangles.) The spray contains retinol which certainly made me itch when I first started using it. Are you using the spray on lovely Cosy?
> 
> Deb, I still haven't found a shampoo that I am mad about, but the Tropiclean for white coats and their conditioner are very good. Personally, I would avoid any Pantene, because it is so heavily perfumed. Dogs HATE perfume, it interferes with their proper sense of smell...and the smell of some commercial products just doesn't go away.


I never used the spray detangler. Just the shampoo and moisturizing conditioner. Her hair looks lovely but she makes so many mats in it from scratching I can't use it again. I tried two different times and the same results. I'm going back to Bio Groom, I think.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use CC Spectrum 10 and love it. Just orderrd the CC Christmas scented clarifying shampoo in "Sugar Cookie" so we will see. it smelled AMAZING!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I've used Pantene for years and have not had any problems ... except that they keep changing the name. I always look for the one that has "smooth" in it and it seems to be the same as I've always used. I have also used Tropiclean for years and love that, too. I tried Coat Handler a long time ago, did not like it at all on show coats so kept it for the dogs who are cut down. Didn't like it on them either so I gave away the rest of the gallon jug to a friend whose dogs do well with Coat Handler. For the show coats I use Crowne Royal. I really dislike the smell but very much like the way the coat looks and feels after a bath.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> I have been using Nature's Specialties products for several years. I have tried several other brands but keep going back to NS. The Plum Silky shampoo is amazing, as is the Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe conditioner. The Plumtastic conditioner is also nice for a lighter conditioner.


Just got back from a dog specialty store. Out of all the brands mentioned on this thread, they only had the Nature's Specialties. I picked up the Plum Silky and will try it on Ella tomorrow. I also ran by our PetSmart and they didn't have any of the brands. We do have a store here that carries the Tropiclean, but I try not to buy from them because they sell puppies. :angry: Back to the Internet!



MaryH said:


> I've used Pantene for years and have not had any problems ... except that they keep changing the name. I always look for the one that has "smooth" in it and it seems to be the same as I've always used. I have also used Tropiclean for years and love that, too. I tried Coat Handler a long time ago, did not like it at all on show coats so kept it for the dogs who are cut down. Didn't like it on them either so I gave away the rest of the gallon jug to a friend whose dogs do well with Coat Handler. For the show coats I use Crowne Royal. I really dislike the smell but very much like the way the coat looks and feels after a bath.


Mary, I thought I remembered that you used Pantene. When I got to Target yesterday it was overwhelming. The Pantene shampoos literally took up a third of the whole aisle! Now that I have three dogs, I think I need to bite the bullet and do all the grooming on the Malts myself. Cisco turns into a devil dog so doing him myself is not an option. I figure I can't do much worse than the groomer did on Gracie last time.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

educ8m said:


> We do have a store here that carries the Tropiclean, but I try not to buy from them because they sell puppies. :angry: Back to the Internet!
> 
> Mary, I thought I remembered that you used Pantene. When I got to Target yesterday it was overwhelming. The Pantene shampoos literally took up a third of the whole aisle!


Deb, I will take a look at my Petco and Petsmart tomorrow and get you a bottle of Tropiclean. I know one of the two stores, if not both, sell it. And I'll swing by Walmart and buy a bottle of the latest Pantene that I'm using, too.

Unlike a bad haircut, a bad grooming job seems to me anyway to grow out more quickly. Although my dogs may not agree with that!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Deb, I will take a look at my Petco and Petsmart tomorrow and get you a bottle of Tropiclean. I know one of the two stores, if not both, sell it. And I'll swing by Walmart and buy a bottle of the latest Pantene that I'm using, too.
> 
> Unlike a bad haircut, a bad grooming job seems to me anyway to grow out more quickly. Although my dogs may not agree with that!


Oh Mary, you are so sweet! That touches my heart. Just let me know what I owe you. :ThankYou:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Deb - I have been using Pantene Frizzy to Smooth (for medium to thick hair) on Hunter and I like it a lot. He has hair that tends to be curly-ier and can feel dry in the summer. It has a greenish-aqua design on the label. When I don't use this product I use Pure Paws Oatmeal.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Deb - I have been using Pantene Frizzy to Smooth (for medium to thick hair) on Hunter and I like it a lot. He has hair that tends to be curly-ier and can feel dry in the summer. It has a greenish-aqua design on the label. When I don't use this product I use Pure Paws Oatmeal.


That's the Pantene that I use now, too. The only way I've been able to recognize it through all their name and packaging changes is because of the color of the label and the word "smooth". :w00t:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I think a good place to start is with a safe and non-toxic shampoo. I've been using the Aubrey Chamomile shampoo and conditioner on both my babies and like the results. (One has dry hair, the other has silky,fine hair.) Once a month I use the Aubrey Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo to help prevent build up. (None of the products recommended on here are non-toxic.The Pantene conditioner is so toxic that it's been linked with nerve damage, hopefully noone is using that one.)
Popular shampoos contain toxic chemicals linked to nerve damage

Here's a list of non-toxic and safe human shampoos you may find helpful. 

Directory of USDA Certified Organic Personal Care Products


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

puppy lover said:


> I think a good place to start is with a safe and non-toxic shampoo. I've been using the Aubrey Chamomile shampoo and conditioner on both my babies and like the results. (One has dry hair, the other has silky,fine hair.) Once a month I use the Aubrey Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo to help prevent build up. (None of the products recommended on here are non-toxic.The Pantene conditioner is so toxic that it's been linked with nerve damage, hopefully noone is using that one.)
> Popular shampoos contain toxic chemicals linked to nerve damage
> 
> Here's a list of non-toxic and safe human shampoos you may find helpful.
> ...


Thanks Sunnie, I get severe headaches after using a lot of shampoos. I will check into the list.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I've been using the Earthbath shampoos and conditioners and totally love them- they get her very clean/white and leave her hair really nice- soft and smelling great. Plus I believe they are less non toxic that most other brands out there.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> I've been using the Earthbath shampoos and conditioners and totally love them- they get her very clean/white and leave her hair really nice- soft and smelling great. Plus I believe they are less non toxic that most other brands out there.


Andrea, which shampoos do you use? Have you used their lightening shampoo? I only saw one conditioner on Earthbath's website. If there is more than one, which one do you use? Are their products lightly or heavily scented? I'd still try them either way, but probably wouldn't use a heavily scented product on my bed buddies ... I'd spent the night sneezing while they were snoring!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Andrea, which shampoos do you use? Have you used their lightening shampoo? I only saw one conditioner on Earthbath's website. If there is more than one, which one do you use? Are their products lightly or heavily scented? I'd still try them either way, but probably wouldn't use a heavily scented product on my bed buddies ... I'd spent the night sneezing while they were snoring!


Mary- I've used the lightening/brightening one ("The Light Coat Color Brightener") ..it has lavender in it...I could smell it (from the bottle) but it wasn't so scented on her after she was done bathing (imo) but maybe I'm not as sensitive to smells as other people...it did get her very white and shiny- I let it sit on her for a few minutes per the instructions.

I'm still using the "Creme Rinse and Conditioner"- it has a light smell but I don't smell it on her afterward either. It really gets her soft too. I'm going to try some more of the line next...I'm just trying to get rid of the 'hoarder's collection' of shampoos first before I buy anymore! lol!

PS- she does smell 'clean' after using the earthbath- but she doesn't smell "perfumed" like she does after she returns from the groomers...they put some perfume or something on her...but the earthbath isn't like that...she just smells fresh and clean. IMO the scent is more powerful while still in the bottle...


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I need help finding a new shampoo for my malt. I was using Earthbath for the longest time and now her skin gets red and itchy after ANY product used. I have no idea what to use. My vet told me he thinks she is allergic to even the "hypoallergenic shampoos.":blink: We have tried many high quality brands but am still stunned to see her get so itchy that she needs an antibiotic cause she cuts her skin from all the scratching.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

poochie2 said:


> I need help finding a new shampoo for my malt. I was using Earthbath for the longest time and now her skin gets red and itchy after ANY product used. I have no idea what to use. My vet told me he thinks she is allergic to even the "hypoallergenic shampoos.":blink: We have tried many high quality brands but am still stunned to see her get so itchy that she needs an antibiotic cause she cuts her skin from all the scratching.


Have you tried making your own shampoo for her? I bet you could do this fairly easily by researching online exactly how to do this...maybe a gentle soaping/cleaning agent (castor soap?) and then adding a bit of (not a lot) essential oils into it? 

I think that would be the purest and safest way to go...because most commercial shampoos/conditioners have so many other chemicals added to it...I don't think you really need any of those.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> Mary- I've used the lightening/brightening one ("The Light Coat Color Brightener") ..it has lavender in it...I could smell it (from the bottle) but it wasn't so scented on her after she was done bathing (imo) but maybe I'm not as sensitive to smells as other people...it did get her very white and shiny- I let it sit on her for a few minutes per the instructions.
> 
> I'm still using the "Creme Rinse and Conditioner"- it has a light smell but I don't smell it on her afterward either. It really gets her soft too. I'm going to try some more of the line next...I'm just trying to get rid of the 'hoarder's collection' of shampoos first before I buy anymore! lol!
> 
> PS- she does smell 'clean' after using the earthbath- but she doesn't smell "perfumed" like she does after she returns from the groomers...they put some perfume or something on her...but the earthbath isn't like that...she just smells fresh and clean. IMO the scent is more powerful while still in the bottle...


Thanks, Andrea. My bed buddies are due for a bath so I think I'll pick up some Earthbath tomorrow. I know what you mean about the "hoarder's collection"! Except for what I use on show coats, a couple of months ago I finally used up, gave away, or threw away all of my stash except for the Tropiclean Awapuhi. I'm back to using human shampoos on them and figure if I don't like it for them I will use it for me. I'm afraid of the day that I pick up a bottle of dog shampoo and use it on me! :w00t:


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I use Tropiclean Awapuhi Whitening Shampoo, along with Pet Promise Comfort Wash. I use Earthbath's Creme rinse as a conditioner. The combo leaves his coat clean, white & very soft.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I use the Tropiclean Awapuhi shampoo on Lola too but only once a month since it's a whitening shampoo and use the Tropiclean Puppy & Kitten Hypo Allergenic Shampoo on Lola during her other baths...and follow up with Pantene Smoothing conditioner (which is mentioned before, the bottle keeps changing and the name too)...all diluted.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

poochie2 said:


> I need help finding a new shampoo for my malt. I was using Earthbath for the longest time and now her skin gets red and itchy after ANY product used. I have no idea what to use. My vet told me he thinks she is allergic to even the "hypoallergenic shampoos.":blink: We have tried many high quality brands but am still stunned to see her get so itchy that she needs an antibiotic  cause she cuts her skin from all the scratching.


I have heard of some getting great results and relief by using Murphy's Oil Soap to bathe their dogs. I don't know what you would use as a conditioner. I have one lady who comes here to my store whose Malt is allergic to practically everything. That poor baby and poor mommy. We're talking allergies to so many foods and products and flea bites. She's to the point that she only rinses her little girl with reverse osmosis water. I will have to say I'm really shocked at how good she does look by doing this.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I have heard of some getting great results and relief by using Murphy's Oil Soap to bathe their dogs. I don't know what you would use as a conditioner. I have one lady who comes here to my store whose Malt is allergic to practically everything. That poor baby and poor mommy. We're talking allergies to so many foods and products and flea bites. She's to the point that she only rinses her little girl with reverse osmosis water. I will have to say I'm really shocked at how good she does look by doing this.


I even noticed she gets irritated with just plain water too:w00t: She was bathed 2 weeks ago with a product called Espree and she had to be on antibiotics for her intense itching. It cleared up but now I do not know what to use now that it is close to bath time again.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Have you tried making your own shampoo for her? I bet you could do this fairly easily by researching online exactly how to do this...maybe a gentle soaping/cleaning agent (castor soap?) and then adding a bit of (not a lot) essential oils into it?
> 
> I think that would be the purest and safest way to go...because most commercial shampoos/conditioners have so many other chemicals added to it...I don't think you really need any of those.


Thanks for your advice.
I know that there is a castor soap called Dr. Bronners that I have used in the past for myself but I am just afraid it will dry out her fur since I once tried it on my hair and it made my hair all tangled. I was thinking of maybe Jason's baby shampoo which is sulphate/phalate free.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> I've been using the Earthbath shampoos and conditioners and totally love them- they get her very clean/white and leave her hair really nice- soft and smelling great. Plus I believe they are less non toxic that most other brands out there.


This sounds like another one worth putting on my list to try. I can't believe all the different brands that I had never heard of! It's encouraging that so many people are getting good results with what they're using.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm also a big fan of Earthbath. I'm using Hypo-Allergenic Totally Natural Shampoo and Totally Natural Pet Conditioners on Sammy. He smells wonderful and is really really soft. They have this brand at Petco.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

After going to both Petsmart and Petco looking for Tropiclean and leaving empty-handed, I went to a smaller pet supply store closer to my house and got a bottle of Tropiclean Awapuhi. Did I leave it at that??? Nope. I also bought a bottle of Earthbath Creme Rinse and Conditioner and placed an order for Earthbath Brightening Shampoo, which should be in next week. So was I satisfied? Nope. I stopped there again tonight and bought a botttle of Earthbath Orange Peel Oil Shampoo. Based on the description it seems to be a clarifying shampoo ... hopefully the perfect choice for the little ones who love to run and play (and sweat) out in the yard at this time of year. I always pre-mix the shampoo with water, did that when I got home tonight, and laughed my head off as all the little darlings tried to hide under the kitchen table! Tomorrow night will be bath night and I'm really looking forward to snuggling with a couple of orange scented bed buddies!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

MaryH said:


> After going to both Petsmart and Petco looking for Tropiclean and leaving empty-handed, I went to a smaller pet supply store closer to my house and got a bottle of Tropiclean Awapuhi. Did I leave it at that??? Nope. I also bought a bottle of Earthbath Creme Rinse and Conditioner and placed an order for Earthbath Brightening Shampoo, which should be in next week. So was I satisfied? Nope. I stopped there again tonight and bought a botttle of Earthbath Orange Peel Oil Shampoo. Based on the description it seems to be a clarifying shampoo ... hopefully the perfect choice for the little ones who love to run and play (and sweat) out in the yard at this time of year. I always pre-mix the shampoo with water, did that when I got home tonight, and laughed my head off as all the little darlings tried to hide under the kitchen table! Tomorrow night will be bath night and I'm really looking forward to snuggling with a couple of orange scented bed buddies!


Ooh, the orange one sounds yummy! Sometimes I wish I were out of shampoos I would have an excuse to try some new ones! Let us know how you like them all.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

MaryH said:


> After going to both Petsmart and Petco looking for Tropiclean and leaving empty-handed, I went to a smaller pet supply store closer to my house and got a bottle of Tropiclean Awapuhi. Did I leave it at that??? Nope. I also bought a bottle of Earthbath Creme Rinse and Conditioner and placed an order for Earthbath Brightening Shampoo, which should be in next week. So was I satisfied? Nope. I stopped there again tonight and bought a botttle of Earthbath Orange Peel Oil Shampoo. Based on the description it seems to be a clarifying shampoo ... hopefully the perfect choice for the little ones who love to run and play (and sweat) out in the yard at this time of year. I always pre-mix the shampoo with water, did that when I got home tonight, and laughed my head off as all the little darlings tried to hide under the kitchen table! Tomorrow night will be bath night and I'm really looking forward to snuggling with a couple of orange scented bed buddies!


If my malt was not allergic to shampoos I would highly reccommend Earthbath. I used it for almost 2 years and I got great results. Very clean smelling and so many scents to choose from. It cleans and rinses so well. But unfortunately my malt is suddenly allergic to most shampoos and I cannot use earthbath. If she wasn't I would of contiuned with the earthbath. Great choice you've made !


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

MaryH said:


> After going to both Petsmart and Petco looking for Tropiclean and leaving empty-handed, I went to a smaller pet supply store closer to my house and got a bottle of Tropiclean Awapuhi. Did I leave it at that??? Nope. I also bought a bottle of Earthbath Creme Rinse and Conditioner and placed an order for Earthbath Brightening Shampoo, which should be in next week. So was I satisfied? Nope. I stopped there again tonight and bought a botttle of Earthbath Orange Peel Oil Shampoo. Based on the description it seems to be a clarifying shampoo ... hopefully the perfect choice for the little ones who love to run and play (and sweat) out in the yard at this time of year. I always pre-mix the shampoo with water, did that when I got home tonight, and laughed my head off as all the little darlings tried to hide under the kitchen table! Tomorrow night will be bath night and I'm really looking forward to snuggling with a couple of orange scented bed buddies!


Mary- it sounds like you might be a dog shampoo hoarder!! :HistericalSmiley:
I think they need a new TV show about this 'issue'!! LOL!

Please let us know how the orange peel one turns out...that sounds very delicious!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Ps- speaking of Earthbath..another product I really like from them are the Eye Wipes..they're great to use for on the go face cleaning..or if someone is watching your dogs who may not want to bother actually washing their face.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad you started this thread Deb  I think..... lol. 

A store a 5 min walk from me had lots of Earthbath and Tropiclean. So I picked up the Whitening lavender shampoo and the cream rinse. I will try it on Penny tomorrow. They also have Spa shampoo there, anyone use it? I have the facial but never tried the shampoos.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Glad you started this thread Deb  I think..... lol.
> 
> A store a 5 min walk from me had lots of Earthbath and Tropiclean. So I picked up the Whitening lavender shampoo and the cream rinse. I will try it on Penny tomorrow. They also have Spa shampoo there, anyone use it? I have the facial but never tried the shampoos.


I've used the Spa shampoo, it was the first shampoo that I ever used for bisou...and it really made her hair dry and a bit rough. I didn't realize it was the shampoo until I changed and used another brand- I thought that was how her hair was suppose to be. I still use the facial wash but not the shampoo- I think I ended up giving it away to someone?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> I've used the Spa shampoo, it was the first shampoo that I ever used for bisou...and it really made her hair dry and a bit rough. I didn't realize it was the shampoo until I changed and used another brand- I thought that was how her hair was suppose to be. I still use the facial wash but not the shampoo- I think I ended up giving it away to someone?


Thanks for letting me know.

Mmmm not sure we have seen Bisou pics. for quite a while Andrea :innocent:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Our groomer uses PETSILK I love the way it smells..


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> Mary- it sounds like you might be a dog shampoo hoarder!! :HistericalSmiley:
> I think they need a new TV show about this 'issue'!! LOL!
> 
> Please let us know how the orange peel one turns out...that sounds very delicious!


I spent most of the Spring decluttering and was soooooo proud of myself when I got down to just the necessities in dog bathing products. So much for that effort! I keep a dishpan under the kitchen sink with all the dog shampoos and conditioners. It's almost full again, and I haven't gotten the Earthbath Brightening shampoo yet, and I still want to buy the Earthbath Green Tea Leaf Shampoo to try as an "all around" kind of product. The good news is that I moved the human shampoos (Pantene and Dove) out of the dog stash and it looks like I won't have to buy shampoo for myself for a while. :aktion033:

What's worse than buying shampoo is trying to fit a new bike and bike basket into my budget! :w00t:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I have also used and REALLy liked Furbutter as well!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Glad you started this thread Deb  I think..... lol.
> 
> A store a 5 min walk from me had lots of Earthbath and Tropiclean. So I picked up the Whitening lavender shampoo and the cream rinse. I will try it on Penny tomorrow. They also have Spa shampoo there, anyone use it? I have the facial but never tried the shampoos.


Hi Maureen. Are you talking about the Spa Lavish shampoo? If so, that's what I currently use for Bailey, along with the conditioner and face wash. I like it on him, but not sure if that helps at all since he's not a Maltese and his coat is pretty different! I'd like to try either Tropiclean or Earthbath next - trying to buy them one at a time only so I don't end up being a "shampoo hoarder" (I'm already a "dog toy hoarder," "harness/leash/collar hoarder" etc!!) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hi Maureen. Are you talking about the Spa Lavish shampoo? If so, that's what I currently use for Bailey, along with the conditioner and face wash. I like it on him, but not sure if that helps at all since he's not a Maltese and his coat is pretty different! I'd like to try either Tropiclean or Earthbath next - trying to buy them one at a time only so I don't end up being a "shampoo hoarder" (I'm already a "dog toy hoarder," "harness/leash/collar hoarder" etc!!) :HistericalSmiley:


Yes just buying the Earthbath is the first time I have got any other shampoo other than Pure Paws. I bought the gallon containers of those and still have loads left. But I do find it is good to switch now and again. I really didn't want to hoard either  do it enough for me. Yes I did mean the Spa Lavish. Thanks. I think I will just try the Earthbath for now.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I used Pure Paws for a long time and have been very content with it.

Recently I heard about a new product line and my breeder sent me a sample to try it out.

After bathing my little girl I was very surprised how nice and smooth her hair turned out! 

Here's the link for more information:

Wampum Maltese

Well, it's very difficult to purchase the products over here because the general acency for me is in Austria. But it's worth to spend a bit more on shipping to get them! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------

